# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartphones >  Samsung Galaxy Note, smartphones, Samsung Group, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Samsung Group

samsung.com/galaxy/galaxy-note20

Samsung Galaxy Note20 on Wikipedia

Samsung Galaxy Note10 on Wikipedia

Samsung Galaxy Note9 on Wikipedia

Samsung Galaxy Note8 on Wikipedia

Samsung Galaxy Note7 on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Note 7 S Pen in detail: more useful than ever!

Published on Aug 14, 2016




> A few years ago many people mocked Samsung for bringing the stylus back to life with the S Pen. Yes, the experience was far superior to any stylus anyone had ever used before, but the topic was always the "big phone" you had to hold to use it. Fast forward six generations, and the Samsung Galaxy Note 7 is not only one of the best phablets money can buy, but also one of the best smartphones, period. The S Pen is just the cherry topper, but after some extensive use, it turns out that this "added value" has become far more useful than ever. The answer of whether you need an S Pen or not is a matter of taste. We'd be inclined to say that no one needs a stylus, but this is one we'd highly recommend you give a try.

----------


## Airicist

The Galaxy Note 7 is for work and for play

Published on Aug 16, 2016




> Samsung's new Note 7 phone is as much as whiz in the office as it is in everyday life.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Note 7 review

Published on Aug 16, 2016




> The Galaxy Note 7 is the best big-screened smartphone you can buy, but not because it has the biggest screen, fastest processor, or best camera. It’s simply because it’s been designed from the beginning to be a big phone, and is easier to use than other options. It doesn’t hurt that it’s also water resistant and has a more useful S Pen than ever.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Note 7 Review: Pursuing Perfection

Published on Aug 16, 2016




> In a quest to address customer demand, Samsung has taken all the complaints it received from the Note 5, then later built on the success of the S7 edge, and combined both to launch its next iteration of a tablet killer. The company claims to have reached meaningful progress, but does that mean that it's meaningful to you?
> 
> Following the trend that began last year, Samsung has brought the look and the feel of the S line, to the Note line, though this time, with a more added kicks than just a stylus.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Note 7 review

Published on Aug 16, 2016




> The Note 7 does an admirable job combining some of the best features of the Note and Galaxy S lines, while sprinkling even more features on top. In the case of some features like iris scanning, it may feel like overkill, but taken as a whole, there’s little doubt that the new Note has a heck of a lot to offer.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Note 7 unboxing and preview

Published on Aug 16, 2016




> Forget the Samsung Galaxy Note 6, it's the Note 7. The Samsung Galaxy Note 7 has officially launched and pre-orders have opened up in the US, confirming the weeks of rumors about its curved design, 5.7-inch display, top-of-the-line specs and S Pen stylus.
> 
> The Note 7 acts a lot like the Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge, but it takes the flagship's 5.5-inch curved display that debuted in March and stretches it out to the Note's trademark 5.7 inches and includes an S Pen. Here is our unboxing and special pre-review walkthrough.

----------


## Airicist

Galaxy Note 7: review

Published on Aug 16, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Note 7 unboxing and hands-on review

Published on Aug 16, 2016




> Our Galaxy Note 7 unboxing and first-look review unwraps Samsung's mighty 5.7-inch phablet and takes a lot at what's inside the box. The Note 7 boasts a water-resistant design like the Galaxy S7, plus a new waterproof S Pen stylus, iris recognition and tons of other great features.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Note 7 tips and tricks: Best hidden features

Published on Aug 18, 2016




> The Galaxy Note 7 packs in loads of great features and our Note 7 tips and tricks guide highlights some of the best, to get you started with Samsung's big 2016 phablet. Here's how to create GIFs, translate foreign menus, get better battery life and find the best secret features in Samsung's Galaxy Note 7.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Note 7: a complete guide

Published on Aug 31, 2016




> Description: Samsung Galaxy Note 7 complete guide, e.g. Moto G4 unboxing and hands-on review, a one stop shop for all things Note 7. Includes unboxing, camera review, iris scanner set up and more.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Note 8 review

Published on Sep 5, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Note 8 review! Do bigger things... At a bigger price

Published on Sep 5, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Note 8 review

Published on Sep 5, 2017




> Samsung's Galaxy Note 8 is here and it's trying to erase the memory of what happened with the Note 7 last year. By all accounts, the Note 8 is one of the best phones you can get right now, but it's also one of the most expensive.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Note 8 speed sketching

Published on Sep 5, 2017




> If you're thinking about picking up the Samsung Galaxy Note 8 for drawing, illustration or design, check out our speed sketch with the new pen-toting Samsung flagship. Loaded up with an S Pen, coupled with 4,096 levels of pressure sensitivity, this uses Wacom technology to create a drawing experience comparable to that found on a high-end graphic design tablet. Paired with more power than you could hope for, the Samsung Galaxy Note 8 is a beauty.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Note 8 unboxing, setup and hands-on

Published on Sep 7, 2017




> Samsung Galaxy Note 8 Unboxing, Setup and Hands-on: Toddy unboxes the new Samsung's Galaxy Note 8; the company's 2017 flagship phablet and the first Samsung phone with a dual-lens camera.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Note 8 Review - Doing bigger, better!

Published on Sep 16, 2017




> Watch our Samsung Galaxy Note 8 Review! We live in a world full of smartphone offerings. Some are great at harnessing simplicity, others at being the best all-rounder. There are some that do a better job at addressing the audiophile and the video creator. And then there are the phones that defy everyone at offering greatness, for nearly half the price. 
> 
> So when Samsung claims that its new Galaxy Note 8 is designed to "Do bigger things." A phone that's even priced on the premise that it can help you achieve more, well that's kind of a tall order. The question is: can it deliver? Watch our Samsung Galaxy Note 8 review to learn more.

----------


## Airicist

Galaxy Note 8: The S-Pen reigns supreme

Published on Sep 16, 2017




> All hail the S-Pen. Simply the best fine point control ever delivered on a smartphone. It's evolved to include a suite of apps and services, but does this feature justify the cost of the Note 8? Here's our S-Pen review!

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Note 8: A complete guide

Published on Sep 20, 2017




> Samsung Galaxy Note 8 Complete Guide: If there's anything you want to know about the Samsung Galaxy Note 8, you'll hopefully find it all here in our complete guide.

----------


## Airicist

Galaxy Note 9 hands-on review: S Pen remote, AI camera and huge battery

Published on Aug 9, 2018




> The Note 9 doesn't wow, but it should satisfy power users with its water cooling, AI camera, Bluetooth S Pen and 4,000 mAh battery.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Note 9 hands-on - The best phone?

Published on Aug 9, 2018




> This is the Samsung Galaxy Note9. The successor to what we highly regard as the King of phablets. That phone that does more than your standard phone. Samsung is boldly confident that this is the best device in the market, but there's really only one way to find out. Reporting from New York City I'm Jaime Rivera with Pocketnow, and it's time to go hands-on. At a glance the Samsung Galaxy Note 9 looks like everything the Galaxy Note 8 should've been, meaning this is more an iteration with significant and logical improvements.

----------


## Airicist

This is the Samsung Galaxy Note 9

Published on Aug 9, 2018




> The phablet arrives with a bigger battery, updated S-Pen and improved camera, starting at $1,000.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Note 9 hands-on: bigger, better, and even more expensive

Published on Aug 9, 2018




> We went hands-on with the new Samsung Galaxy Note 9!

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Note 9 impressions: underrated!

Published on Aug 9, 2018




> Samsung Galaxy Note 9 is definitely already a candidate for phone of the year. What a monster. Enjoy this first hands-on!

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Note 9 hands-on review

Published on Aug 9, 2018




> The Samsung Galaxy Note 9 is official, loaded up with a 6.4-inch screen, a Bluetooth toting S Pen and a giant, 4,000 mAh battery.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Note 9 hands-on

Published on Aug 9, 2018




> After more than a few leaks (including from Samsung itself), the Galaxy Note 9 is finally official. Samsung's new flagship is an evolution of the Note 8 that promises to "never slow you down or let you down," according to the company.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Note 9 hands-on

Published on Aug 9, 2018




> The Samsung Galaxy Note 9 is a big bet for Samsung. Once again, a Note phone touts its battery as one of the main features. But there are some new changes, like making the S Pen a remote, using AI in the dual-camera system, and support for DeX by just plugging in a cable.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Note 9 - Full announcement

Published on Aug 9, 2018




> Samsung unveiled the 2018 version of it's flagship large smartphone the Galaxy Note 9. Here's the full announcement from the Barclays Center in Brooklyn.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Note 9 hands-on review

Published on Aug 9, 2018




> At first glance, the new Galaxy Note 9 may feel like a miniscule upgrade over its predecessor, but the sum of its parts make it a killer phone. Is it inspiring like the iPhone X? No. Does it have the most recent version of Android? No. But it’s still a damn good phone. Here’s why.

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing the Samsung Note 9: Here's everything you get

Published on Aug 9, 2018




> We rip into the reviewer's goody bag from Samsung's Note 9 launch event.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Note 9 review: lives up to the hype

Published on Aug 15, 2018




> Samsung continues its nearly spotless history of delivering excellent big-screen phones with the Note 9. It offers powerful performance, a long-lasting battery and a brilliant display. Its cameras aren’t the best in class, but they still take great photos, and the new S Pen remote controls make the stylus useful for more than just doodles. This is hands-down one of the best phones of the year.

----------


## Airicist

Galaxy Note 9 review: worth the price?

Published on Aug 17, 2018




> Samsung's Galaxy Note line of phones is all about more: more specs, more power, more battery, more speed, more screen. The new Note 9 has more of everything, it's the most packed Note phone yet. But at the same time, it's the most expensive and biggest Note phone yet, so you really need to want the most to make the Note 9 worth it.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Note 9 review: the total package!

Published on Aug 22, 2018




> Galaxy Note 9 checks every every damn box for $1000! Is it worth the extra cash?

----------


## Airicist

Galaxy Note 10 and Note 10 Plus рands-on: what's new, what's different

Premiered Aug 7, 2019




> The Galaxy Note 10 and Note 10 Plus offer sleeker designs, better cameras for video and new S Pen tricks. Here's how they stack up.


"Samsung Galaxy Note 10 Hands-On Review: The Big-Screen Phone That Isn’t Big"
One of the most compact phablets gains new S Pen powers.

by Mark Spoonauer
August 7, 2019

----------


## Airicist

This is Samsung’s Galaxy Note 10 and 10+

Published on Aug 7, 2019




> Samsung's latest is available August 23, priced starting at $950


"This is Samsung’s Galaxy Note 10 and 10+"
Available August 23, priced starting at $950

by Brian Heater
August 7, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Note 10/Note 10+: everything that changed!

Published on Aug 7, 2019




> Meet the Samsung Galaxy Note 10 and Galaxy Note 10+. The company’s response to their most loyal and demanding users, and in a way, what they claim to be a lineup of phones that's ahead of its time. Whether that’s true or not is yet to be seen, but after spending a few hours with them, I feel the rumors missed out on a lot.

----------


## Airicist

The new Samsung Galaxy Note10 & 10 Plus - hands-on review | Let's get unpacked

Published on Aug 7, 2019




> At Unpacked 2019, Samsung announced both the Samsung Galaxy Note 10 and 10 Plus. Let's take a quick look at what's new in this year's update and what the difference between the two phones is.
> 
> Of the two, Samsung’s Galaxy Note 10 is smaller, has less storage, and no MicroSD card slot, but it’s still a top-tier device. The Galaxy Note 10 Plus, on the other hand, is the biggest and best Samsung phone ever. Its key feature is its looks, as it has an attractive rear design, highlighted by the new Aura Glow color, but little else has changed.


"Samsung Galaxy Note 10 Plus hands-on review"
Samsung’s Note 10 Plus is a massive phone packed with small improvements

by Julian Chokkattu
August 8, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Galaxy Note 10 and 10 Plus hands-on: the small one is a big deal

Published on Aug 7, 2019




> The Samsung Galaxy Note 10 and Note 10 Plus – Dieter Bohn tries out all the new features on these just announced phones. The Note 10 starts at $949 and comes in just one configuration: 8GB of RAM and 256GB of storage. The Note 10 Plus starts at $1099 with 12GB RAM, 256GB storage and you can spend $100 more to get a 512GB of storage. Both are available for preorder today and will ship on August 23rd.


"Samsung Galaxy Note 10 announced: two sizes, new S Pen, and Dexon your laptop"
Available on August 23rd starting at $949

by Dieter Bohn
August 7, 2019

----------


## Airicist

The new Note 10 and 10 Plus are here!

Published on Aug 7, 2019




> Samsung's most powerful phones come in two sizes for the first time. Check out our take on the new Note 10 and Note 10 Plus here - all the new features, updates, pricing, and more.

----------


## Airicist

The Samsung Galaxy Note 10 is... different. (Hands-on)

Published on Aug 7, 2019




> The Samsung Galaxy Note 10 series introduces some major changes to the Galaxy Note line.


"Samsung Galaxy Note 10 and Note 10 Plus hands-on: This one is different"

by David Imel
August 7, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Note 10/10+ impressions: A great duo!

Published on Aug 7, 2019




> Galaxy Note 10 and Note 10+ are a fascinating duo. You're gonna want the 10 Plus.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Note 10 hands on

Published on Aug 7, 2019




> Samsung Galaxy Note 10 and Galaxy Note 10 Plus hands on.

----------


## Airicist

Galaxy Note 10: Should you upgrade?

Published on Aug 8, 2019




> With the Galaxy Note 10, Samsung's made a lot of updates to its Note line. Here's what that means for a guy who uses a Samsung Galaxy Note 8 every single day.

----------


## Airicist

Galaxy Note 10 Plus review: the luxury phone

Published on Aug 22, 2019




> Samsung Note 10 Plus – here's our review for the king of Android phones. Can it keep the crown, or have all the other, less expensive contenders made it just another phone? The answer to that question, Dieter Bohn says, is simply this: how much would you pay to have a stylus in your phone?


"Samsung Galaxy Note 10 Plus review: should you spend for the stylus?"
The most phone

by Dieter Bohn
August 22, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Note 10+ review: the favorite child!

Published on Aug 22, 2019




> Galaxy Note is a family now, and the 10+ is the favorite child.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Note 10 Plus review

Published on Aug 23, 2019




> We tested everything on the Galaxy Note 10 Plus, from the 6.8-inch screen and night mode camera to wicked-fast charging. Here's who it's for and everything that's awesome and terrible.

----------


## Airicist

Galaxy Note 10 Plus review: Not the Note you know

Published on Aug 23, 2019




> The Galaxy Note 10 Plus is different. Samsung is moving away from giving everything to the power users, and towards giving everyone the power. This is our review.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Note 10 Plus review: worth the Premium Price

Published on Aug 26, 2019




> Samsung’s Galaxy Note 10 Plus is here, and it’s the biggest and best Samsung phone ever. Its key feature is its looks, as it has an attractive rear design, highlighted by the new Aura Glow color, but little else has changed. Read our Note 10 Plus review for our in-depth thoughts on Samsung's latest.
> 
> It’s impossible to deny the Note 10 Plus’ resemblance to the Huawei P30 Pro or the iPhone XS. The Note is angular, but the vertical camera layout is what makes it easy to draw comparisons. It's impossible for me to pick one out as the most beautiful, but that's a testament itself to how good the Note 10 Plus looks. It truly is the best-looking Galaxy Note phone ever.
> 
> The Note 10 Plus is a behemoth of a phone. It feels massive even in my large hands, and while I have to shift the phone a little to reach the top, I can still comfortably use it with one hand. For most, it will likely be a two-handed device.


"Samsung’s Galaxy Note 10 Plus Review: The Renaissance Phone"
Gimmicks aside, the Note 10 Plus is the do-it-all phone worth paying premium for

by Julian Chokkattu
August 22, 2019

----------


## Airicist

THIS is the new Samsung Galaxy Note20 Series!

Aug 5, 2020




> It is about that time, again.. After one of the most steady streams of leaks we've seen yet, meet the new Samsung Galaxy Note 20 series, what the company calls as their "Most Powerful Note Series Yet" and I think that for the first time since the Galaxy Note 8, I'm actually gonna agree.
> 
> See subsequent launches have proven that this line-up is probably Samsung's most beloved, and yet each year after the Note 4 and then Note 8, many have complained that all we were really getting was a Galaxy S with an S Pen. Just a different chassis with the same specs, display and camera. And this was always a problem because the Note went from being the vanguard device, to being relegated to an iteration of that Galaxy S that would make it Obsolete six months later. 
> 
> For 2020, the approach is actually changing. Some cases for the good, others quite interesting, others for the not so good. I'm Jaime Rivera with Pocketnow with the awesome collaboration of Mr. Adam Lein on camera, let's go hands-on.

----------


## Airicist

Galaxy Note 20 Ultra: Hands on first impressions

Aug 8, 2020




> We've just got our hands on the brand new Samsung Galaxy Note 20 Ultra 5G. Let's dive into what's new and what it feels like to use.

----------

